# The Mechanics Are On Tour Again



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike & The Mechanics are back with a new tour and album next year.

http://www.euticketnews.com/20101123982/mike-the-mechanics-to-tour-in-2011.html


----------

